# Can ear petting/rubbing damage their ears?



## cassadee7

Some dude came up and was petting Saber rather exuberantly. She liked it but before I could even say anything the guy was rubbing her (laid back) ears super roughly. This was 3 days ago, her ears had been up and perfect. The last 3 days one ear is up but sort of bent in like a beginning combover ear.

Do you think the rubbing caused a problem? I hope it goes back to normal. Ugh, people.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

I am no way an expert on this, but I did read somewhere that it is best not to pet their ears like that. Her ears will probably be alright sense they had already been up, but it didn't help that he did that.


----------



## hunterisgreat

It will go back to normal. They might get floppy again when she teeths. If they were up before they'll more than likely be up again


----------



## Elaine

You can pet ears so long as you don't crumple them. Crumpling can damage the cartilage. The ears do go up and down on their own normally at this age too.


----------



## xArsAmatoria

I've been told that it was good to massage their ears because it "stimulates the blood flow" and helps their ears stand up.

Could be total BS, though. I didn't really buy it. Does anyone else have some insight on this?


----------



## Elaine

Even if it does nothing for the ears, a lot of dogs really like the feel of having their ears massaged.


----------



## xArsAmatoria

Elaine said:


> Even if it does nothing for the ears, a lot of dogs really like the feel of having their ears massaged.


I'm sure  but I meant more toward the topic of this post. Will massaging the ears actually damage them, rather than promoting them to stand up? Or will it just do nothing at all, other than make your pup happy?


----------



## cassadee7

Yeah, they were up and down a lot before, but the curved/bent combover ear is new. The guy was a stranger, nice but too exuberant.


----------



## Elaine

xArsAmatoria said:


> I'm sure  but I meant more toward the topic of this post. Will massaging the ears actually damage them, rather than promoting them to stand up? Or will it just do nothing at all, other than make your pup happy?


You can do anything you want with the ears so long as you don't crumple them. Massaging them without crumpling will not hurt them either. Ears will go up or not all by themselves. I wouldn't hold my breath that massaging does anything more than making your pup happy, but it can't hurt either.


----------



## Elaine

cassadee7 said:


> Yeah, they were up and down a lot before, but the curved/bent combover ear is new. The guy was a stranger, nice but too exuberant.


They can take that weird bent over shape from time to time and that's normal. 

I was a total freakazoid when my dog was a puppy. Anyone that got even remotely close to his ears got an earful from me. Dog people that wanted to pet him were for the most part very good about not crumpling the ears. Strange, non-dog people, were forever wanting to crush them. 

It's up to you to educate people before they touch your pup.


----------



## hunterisgreat

My dog's eyes roll back into his head with a knuckle deep in the ear lol


----------



## xArsAmatoria

Thanks for the thorough answers, Elaine!

I'm not too concerned about my pup's ears, anyway. His right ear has been standing strong since 5 weeks (he's now 9 weeks)! I know they'll go up and down; I'm just so proud of that little ear ;D


----------



## cassadee7

Coming back to this thread again...

Yeah, the guy DID crumple her ear I think. She doesn't even hold/rotate/lay back that ear the same as the other. Her ears were wonky for a couple weeks but they went up and down each day and never looked quite like this. Now this ear has looked bent exactly the same for four days. The other one staying up perfectly.

I know I just have to wait and see but if the cartilage is damaged can it fix itself? Is there anything I should do besides telling people not to rough up her ears?


----------



## Elaine

Chances are the ear is just fine. One brief moment of bad petting is probably not going to cause permanent damage. It's not unusual for them to assume new and interesting positions as they go up.

You have two options of what to tell people when they want to pet her. One, just don't touch the ears. Period. Or, gently stroke the ears in the correct direction.


----------



## aubie

We were freaks about Anna's ears...first thing we'd say was "DON'T TOUCH THE EARS!!! 

Of course, we might have went a bit overboard....


----------



## PaddyD

Your pup is young so he will probably be OK. I agree with Elaine about not crumpling. My vet warned me against that when my pup was a pup. I also agree with Hunter about the knuckle in the ear ....nirvana. Dog loves to have her ears rubbed.


----------



## chrste

I've run into the same situations. We go to Petco or Petsmart and it's the first thing people want to do........rub his ears! I try not to even touch his ears and then we go in public and they go crazy!!! I told my husband I was going to start saying, Please do not touch his ears! He thought people would think I was crazy. So I haven't done it yet. His theory is that if he were with his litter mates his ears would be roughed up everyday.  Oh and I also read somewhere not to rub the back of the ear (the muscle that runs behind the ear to the neck) because that muscle needs to be tight to hold those big ears up. Who knows????!!!


----------



## crackem

if we're breeding dogs with ears so weak they'll stay "crumpled" after a vigourous petting, maybe we should breed better dogs?


----------



## Onyx Dragon

Elaine said:


> They can take that weird bent over shape from time to time and that's normal.
> 
> I was a total freakazoid when my dog was a puppy. Anyone that got even remotely close to his ears got an earful from me. Dog people that wanted to pet him were for the most part very good about not crumpling the ears. Strange, non-dog people, were forever wanting to crush them.
> 
> It's up to you to educate people before they touch your pup.


Whenever someone asks to pet my pup I always say "Sure! Please avoid the ears, though!" It's easier saying that rather than trying to explain to them the correct way to handle the ears.


----------



## Polistes

Are their ears really this delicate, I would rub the Senior GSD whom I pet sat and his ears would always be up. And what does "crumpling" the ears mean? All I know is he really loved ear massages. And behind the ear massages.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I loved all over Zoe's wonky ears when she was a pup and they both stand quite nicely now- no unless you are intentionally roughing the ears up it would be nearly impossible to do real damage


----------



## Marshmallows

crackem said:


> if we're breeding dogs with ears so weak they'll stay "crumpled" after a vigourous petting, maybe we should breed better dogs?


I totally agree. 
I don't worry about my puppy's ears. When they are with their litter mates or playing with another puppy when I am socializing them they get far worse treatment than any petting will do


----------



## cassadee7

Wanted to update this thread.

It's been two and a half weeks since the guy roughed up her ears. No change, no going up or down, nothing. One perfect ear, one ear that looks pretty good, unless she is tired then it leans over a lot, but cannot go back. As in, when she tries to lay her ears back (submissive look), that one stays poking up.

So she was at the vet today for her shots and he took a look. He pointed out a crease in her ear that is bent the wrong way, and if you put your finger in there and push it out then her ear folds back. But the crease keeps going back to how it was.

Vet said as the ear looks pretty good otherwise to just wait and see and put in a form at 5-6 months if it doesn't fix itself after teething is over. He said it might help to sort of massage that ear and push the crease out of it when we are playing/petting. I just hope leaving it creased like that for months doesn't make the crease permanent.


----------



## Alixalman

I just brought my new pup home and some quack told my dad that rubbing the pups ears increases the blood circulation and helps erect them. he keeps on rubbing his ears and i have told him countles time not too but he is the dad and im the son. Cant really fight him


----------



## Blazegsd

Elaine said:


> Even if it does nothing for the ears, a lot of dogs really like the feel of having their ears massaged.


I know that I didn't touch or crumple his ears but I did try to massage him behind his head like behind the head part which is type of behind his ears and now his ear is not standing but he is trying to make it stand pls help me 😰


----------



## apogee1mars

Subject: 'Look At Those Ears!'
Nobody is getting rid of their GSD for flop ear. Big goobers anyway. The action of the ear is caused by a piece of cartilage just posterior of the eyes that gets thicker and more resilient as time goes on. If the ears of your German Shepherd are not erect after his fifth month, and this is the look you desire, you may want to contact your veterinarian or breeder. Between the 5th and 7th month the ear cartilage is still soft enough to encourage the ear into an upright position. By the 8th month, the ears will usually take on their adult form. Sometimes a bit longer before it is, what it is...... This Cartilage is best developed during the teething process. Gnawing away at something develops this integral part of the ear assembly... Ap


----------

